# "Two Tai Chi Fighters Fight Two MMA Fighters"



## Cynik75 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Dirty Dog (May 27, 2019)

Did you have a point you wanted to make or discuss?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 27, 2019)

Some bad reffing in that first match.


----------



## Martial D (May 27, 2019)

Pointless post.

In other news, people that actually practice a thing are generally better at it than those that do not. Also the sky is blue.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 27, 2019)

Two people fought, one person won. Twice. Not exactly anything groundbreaking in and of itself. Also, anybody else find that commentary annoying?


----------



## Martial D (May 27, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Two people fought, one person won. Twice. Not exactly anything groundbreaking in and of itself. Also, anybody else find that commentary annoying?


It's all too typical nowadays. People think since they've watched x amount of MMA from the comfort of their couch, they are now an expert in martial arts.

It's honestly tiring.


----------



## drop bear (May 27, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Two people fought, one person won. Twice. Not exactly anything groundbreaking in and of itself. Also, anybody else find that commentary annoying?



So you don't think there are systems and training that may be producing better results?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 27, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Did you have a point you wanted to make or discuss?


I also have issue to comment on any video without words. The discussion can end like this:

A: My opinion on this clips is ...
B: Nobody care about your opinion. I just do you guys a favor by showing this wonderful clip that I find.
A: ...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 27, 2019)

drop bear said:


> So you don't think there are systems and training that may be producing better results?


There are. But two standalone fights doesnt tell me which system that is. OP could make that argument if he showed the win/lose ratio for tai chi fighters in sanda vs. Kickboxers in sanda, for instance. 

Or compare the fighters that come out of the schools of the guys in the video, even. 

But he didnt, he just showed a video of two fights.


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2019)

I want to see a baseball player vs a golfer in horseshoes now. I'll get some popcorn.


----------



## drop bear (May 27, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> There are. But two standalone fights doesnt tell me which system that is. OP could make that argument if he showed the win/lose ratio for tai chi fighters in sanda vs. Kickboxers in sanda, for instance.
> 
> Or compare the fighters that come out of the schools of the guys in the video, even.
> 
> But he didnt, he just showed a video of two fights.



How many guys do you really want to see get beat up though?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 27, 2019)

drop bear said:


> How many guys do you really want to see get beat up though?


Personally, none. But if someone wants to convince me that a style or school is bad, for the style: quite a lot. for the school: at least 4 people that the school is vouching for as their better fighters.


----------

